# [SOLVED] Win7 Stuck on Splash Screen



## Franetzky (Nov 29, 2011)

When I boot up I get the : Your computer shut down improperly Repair or boot normally. Nothing happens it goes through boot up process and stops at the splash screen just prior of windows actual load up.

So far I have tried: DaRT - Have CD drive as 1st boot option hear it start up but nothing. 
Safe Mode will not load. I can get to safe mode option but when I attempt to load in to windows through safe mode it stops and the cycle starts over again.
Then I tried Dell Windows restore doing the F8 advanced Repair windows but it doesnt do anything I do not get any options beyond that. It goes into boot up and sticks at splash screen.
I tested the CD drive with a Win 98 disk thinking do a BCwipe but being a 64bit system I failed. I can not find the c:\ but it did tell me my CD drive was working. 
I have a burned windows7 disk but it doesnt read on this desktop. 

What happened I dont know I was in Iraq and wife said she put a game on the system Witcher2 and shortly after that the system did this.

System: Dell Inspiron 560 Windows 7 64bit.

Any help would be great. Thank you


----------



## keymaster (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Win7 Stuck on Splash Screen*

POWER On... + F8 (without the CD) WINDOWS 7 has a built IN REPAIR.
if this fails... try inserting the WINDOWS 7 INSTALLER then click REPAIR (note that you should put CD/DVD as you PRIMARY BOOT and PRIMARY HARD DRIVE) this TWO should be together.

>try first repairing options. Last resort would be REFORMATTING but this is your LAST OPTION


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Win7 Stuck on Splash Screen*

Reboot press (Several times) F8 during post logo. At the boot option screen select Advanced options. Select Windows 7 Repair Environment
select "Repair your Computer" If you do not have a Windows 7 Repair Environment use your Windows 7 DVD press what ever options needed to boot from your CD/DVD drive during your machine post screen sometimes it is F10. 

Select Command Prompt

Type in

CHKDSK C: /F 

this will attempt to fix any errors.


----------



## Franetzky (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Win7 Stuck on Splash Screen*

Thank you for the response. I have attempted those that I can. Beyond the black screen choices nothing happens, including Advanced Options. Just attempts to load windows and stops at the splash screen. Only thing have not tried yet but will later today is do it with a true Windows 7 disk. 
Thank you again least I know I was doing it right am just missing one key thing, the real disk not burned one.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Win7 Stuck on Splash Screen*


```
What happened I dont know I was in Iraq and wife said she put a game on  the system Witcher2 and shortly after that the system did this.
```
This seems to be a driver issue or it did not install correctly. 

Is your system an OEM system?


----------



## Franetzky (Nov 29, 2011)

Just to close this. Ended up being a hard drive crash. Was able to do a hardware check that scanned the hard drive and ran across many bad sectors. Changed out the hard drive and all is well.


----------

